# Favorite rod/reel setup?



## The_UC_Angler (Aug 25, 2010)

Just for an interesting discussion, what is everyone's favorite rod/reel combination? Personally, I love my Lightning Rod with my Pfluegger President reel. Also have a Pfluegger Trion reel on an Ugly Stik that works very well.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends for what use, bass fishing would have to be a Falcon Bucoo with an Abu Garcia Revo. Catfishing would have to be 6500 C3 on a Daiwa Emcast.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

well i love my abu garcia revo stx. but i just have it on a cheap field and stream rod. for the price of the rod, its actually pretty decent. soon or later i will need to upgrade to a better rod. the only thing that sucks is i need a 2 piece rod so i can fit it in my car and most of the higher end rods are 1 piece


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Lots of favorite rods, depending on the species and type of fishing.

However, I will throw the two out there that get the most use:

G.Loomis IMX MBR 783 w/ Shimano Curado
G.Loomis CBR 756 w/ Shimano Curado

I have more expensive set-ups, custom rods, rods that would be more difficult to replace, and I have rods that have more sentimental value. But these are my two workhorse rods for bass fishing. They are important enough that I have an unused back-up of each ..just in case some knucklehead at G.Loomis decides to change or discontinue them.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Favorite reel is Daiwa Zillion mated to a Wright/McGill cranking rod, but I can only afford one.


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

Daiwa zillion and shimano rod I too can only afford one, however I did get a steez baitcaster for christmas last year, But really for the money I don't think its that much better than the zillion


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

mine is a revo stx on a 6'-6" MH/F shimano crucial rod


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

speaking of set ups.......................i have an extra BPS Extreme rod id like to sell or trade. anyone interested?

6'-6MH/F Extreme Rod..............used but excellent condition. since i upgraded to my shimano crucial, i have no use for it. retails for $100 new.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

SPIREX-RD, ON BPS BIONIC BLADE, stumbled on this combo in the spring, smooth and reliable, my garage full of other combos are going to the fall garage sale ( need money for more $8 lures to donate to the fishing gods) i should change my username to SNAGGED. The SPIREX is no STELLA, but its wickid smooth.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

i can't believe there are so many abu fans here. I only use shimano reels but kinda like beer i can appreciate others than bud light but i always go back. Rods check out waterloorods.com out of victoria texas they are freaking awesome i have salinity ran me 200 but the best rod i have ever touched. oh yeah shimano curado with waterloo salinity 7'0'' inshore.

-F.O.C.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

My favorite rod and reel is the one with a fish on the other end of it.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

abu garcia revo s on a st croix 6.6 mh rod


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Abel Super 8 on a vintage Scott G series prototype.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I prefer Shimano but Gander mountain's brand is a pretty good buy, think they are made by Pflueger


----------



## prhodes2 (Jul 3, 2009)

I just bought a new Abu Garcia Vendetta Rod and I love It!!! I paired it with a shimano Spirex Fg Reel in the 2500 series because I am addicted to the quickfire trigger casting system and love shimano reels. This is now my favorite rod setup. Gander Mountain and Bass Pro workers always highly recommended them to me but they were too pricey but I recently made a step up. I got the 6 ft 6 in MH rod so it will be universal enough to use in florida when I go too.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

prhodes2 said:


> I just bought a new Abu Garcia Vendetta Rod and I love It!!! I paired it with a shimano Spirex Fg Reel in the 2500 series because I am addicted to the quickfire trigger casting system and love shimano reels. This is now my favorite rod setup. Gander Mountain and Bass Pro workers always highly recommended them to me but they were too pricey but I recently made a step up. I got the 6 ft 6 in MH rod so it will be universal enough to use in florida when I go too.


 Did you find the lack of instant anti-reverse on the SPIREX hard to get used to, it took me a couple hooksets to get comfortable with it, but i love mine.


----------



## prhodes2 (Jul 3, 2009)

The only thing I have found hard to get used to is that the hard stop is not perfectly centered towards you to be able to grab the trigger to cast but is more off centered or to the left if looking down at the reel. But this could just be my short fingers


----------



## Ronb (Jul 8, 2010)

My new St.Croix Legend Extreme 7ft MHF with a Quantum Code reel(pitchin),
a Quantum KVD tour 7 ft cranking rod with Pflueger Preident reel( crankbait), and a Powell 7ft MF with a Quantum Escalade reel (shakeyhead).


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

i wish the vendetta came in a 2 piece rod for us guys that only have cars and not trucks


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 5 Abu Garcia Conolon rods and 5 Abu Garcia Abumatic 1276SLi reels. The rods are all 2 pc (to fit in the GOAT) in MH, M(2), and UL(2). Each is rigged for different applications


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Mitchell fulcrum rod with a mitchell copperhead 20 reel, or my mitchell fulcrum rod with a 2000 stradic.


----------



## prhodes2 (Jul 3, 2009)

My vendetta is a 1 piece rod but being a 6ft 6 inch it transports well in my ford taurus stretching between the seats from front to back.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

tried a spirex once, cant use it again. I found the dual crank handles to be a pain in the arse. Why the heck would you ever need 2 handles on a crank anyway. I really like my Diawa TD Pro on BPS extreme rod. THis is the only reel (spinning) that has taken multiple dunks and still performs like it did out of the box. My Stradic lasted 2 seasons, and I had 3 pfleuger presidents in 2 yr period. These were nice for the price but can only get wet a few times b4 they start to faulter. Not sure if I will ever buy a reel again that isn't a Diawa now that I have fished the TD Pro....


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Some of you have some really nice stuff...makes for some pleasurable casting!

I like to mix it up...not partial to anything in particular besides the Older Shimano Curado's, Calcutta and Chronarchs

some of my favorites

Shimano Crucial 6' 8" dropshot with 2500 Symetre RD
American Rod Masters Limit stick 6'6" with a 3000 Stradic
GLoomis 7'4" Bronzeback with 4000 Stradic

Shimano Cumura 'reaction' 6'9" with the Johnny Morris Elite reel 7:11 
Diawa Lite and Tuff 7'4" Flippin/Frog tele with Okuma Seranno (my fav. reel)
RCX Power Spinnerbait 7' with Shimano Curado~deadly accurate!
St. Croix Ledgend Bass 6'8" with BPS Nitro

I need a bigger boat to haul all my rods safely!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I like your thinking Rooster!! $$$$ :B




Rooster said:


> They are important enough that I have an unused back-up of each ..just in case some knucklehead at G.Loomis decides to change or discontinue them.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I guess i dont have favorites, but i have been using some "generic" brands lately. Bass pro shops casting reel, gander mtn spinning reel, and my latest is a field & stream spinning reel, they all seem to be good. Sometimes i use closed face underhand reels, if smoothness isnt critical.

In open water i like the longer rod handles, for two hands to get casting distance.


----------

